# Cracked WS Pamlico Kayak Hull-Repair Possible?



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

On a stretch of the river about 4 miles long tonight I developed a leak with about a mile left. After sitting in water the last mile I got back and found the leak was from a crack right under where the seat connects to the hull. It seems like it may have stressed the hull to a point where it cracked/gouged through. I know there are polyethylene patch kits, but I'm afraid that because of the location the pressure from the seat will recrack the bottom. Does anybody have any experience with this??


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I am sure it can be welded .I would contact the MFG and see what they recommend .I have found that they may have filler material they will send you .if not find a place that you can cut a small strip off and use it ,


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't have personal experience with what you are dealing with but I did have to patch some rivets in my aluminum boat, upon research I found a product called gflex epoxy. I found a YouTube video where they cut a kayak in half then used this stuff to put it back together then put the thing through hell. Check it out. Hope this helps

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It can be done, need a piece of the same material. research it, if i remember you have to use torch and prepare the area to be patched, the blue flame needs to hit the patch spot, changes the properties of the plastic so the new stuff will bond correctly. sounds like a bad spot to patch, a lot of stress there. Good luck

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah, Drew was right. Here's that video:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That some awesome stuff, if I ever get a crack that is what I'm getting

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I think I'm gonna try the G Flex thickened epoxy, I read a review about someone saying they patched white water kayaks with it successfully. If that doesn't work I guess I have an excuse for a new yak...Doesn't the ride 115 come out tomorrow?


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Went to West Marine and they had the GFlex epoxy, so I went for it. It should be dry tomorrow night, but I'll wait until Friday and give it a try then. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You going to ride it down a pile of gravel to test it?

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know much about kayaks, but I know a bit about HDPE. If the crack is in a high stress area, no glue or filler is going to work. Nothing really sticks permanently to HDPE, including epoxy. Some will stick fairly well under low stress, but when pushed they let go. The only way to properly fix it would be to use a sonic welder. Anything else will be temporary, at best. I&#8217;m sure someone in your areas has a welder, though finding them may prove difficult. Check local plastic companies, pattern shops, body shops&#8230; Anyplace that works with plastic a lot might have one.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the gravel slide the official test method? Sounds fun, might have to try it.

M. Magis-Thanks for the insight, I've read this type of epoxy sticks well to PE, but I am afraid it will pop off like you mentioned due to the fact that its in a high stress area. If this doesn't work out I will probably try to weld it with one of these kits and a propane torch before caving on a new kayak...anybody know if they go on sale in the winter at all?
http://www.plentypupule.com/weldkit.htm
On another note, I work with your sister Cathy at Columbia Gas, she sits just a few cubes away! Small world.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ll be darned, sure is a small world. I did a quick web search for &#8220;Columbus Ohio plastic repair&#8221; and it looks like there are quite a few businesses out there that specialize in fixing plastic auto parts. I bet one or more of them have a sonic welder and would fix it for you. I would be a little leery if someone offers to fix it with an extrusion welder. It might work, but it&#8217;s not as strong as sonic welding. If you can&#8217;t get it sonic welded, it would be the second best way.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Plus the concept of sonic welding in and of itself is cool!!


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard in a week or two Rivers Edge down by Xenia will be selling off the fleet and I hear they have some nice boats, including Pamlicos for around $350?


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I went out today after epoxying the fracture and it went pretty well. Right when I got out I nailed a few big rocks just to test it, I was out for 3 or 4 hours and I had a very small amount of water under my seat at the end (maybe 2 cups). While I'm happy it seemed to work, I am trying to get it completely sealed so I tore the epoxy off and am trying it again. If I can't get it after a few tries, I will call a few of those plastic shops and see if any of them can help.

Ajarvi-I checked out the rivers edge website, looks like some great deals. Since I bought this kayak used, I'm kind of leaning towards splurging on a brand new one if I can't get it fixed. I keep thinking about that ride 115...


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Went out today after re epoxying the fracture, this time I used the syringe to shoot the epoxy into the fracture. I think this made the difference, tonight I went out and had no problems at all, go g flex!


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

mdisalvo85 said:


> I keep thinking about that ride 115...


Sent you a PM about the Ride 115 but I want to get it and have my 135 because these are awesome boats.


----------

